# Cool new Garden Ridge items



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Well Gemmy has finally made a decent fake chainsaw for this season and we had to get it for our maze, it's loud (unlike the models from last year that were small and fake sounding) and full size, sounds like the real thing. GR was well stocked today but more is coming.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

And here are a few more pics......>>>>


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Even though I was just there the other day, I enjoyed your pictures!!

I've been thinking about that skeleton witch in pic 5 since I saw her. Not thinking "oh should I get her?" but "should I go get her _today!_?" I've been stalling hoping they get the rest of their stuff out before I go back.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. As soon as I saw the skeleton witch in pic 5 I knew that I was going to have to tell the wife something I have never said or thought I would ever say and thats lets go to Garden Ridge. Do you know what the price was on it because I think I will have that very soon?


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG! Where's the nearest GR?? I neeeeeeeeeed to go nowwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks for the pics. I always go too late. This year I'm going early. I agree the skelly witch was cool. What were the prices.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

(I took a mental note and the skeleton witch was 29.99)


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting those awesome pics! 

I'm so fricking pist!!!!
I wish we had a Garden Ridge. lol your all sooo lucky.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

BLAKKHEART said:


> Thanks for the pics. I always go too late. This year I'm going early. I agree the skelly witch was cool. What were the prices.


This year I'll be hitting Big Lots as soon as the stuff comes out. I'm not gonna wait around like last year. Who care's if people look at me funny for buying Halloween in August....


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Now the clown looks pretty creepy. I like it and the witch too.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah I figured you guys would dig the clown and Skelly Witch, knew I had to post those pics, those 2 items looked really cool ! Funny when we walked out with the Saw I ask the girl at the front desk where they keep the Oil for it.....lol. G.R. seems a bit pricey this year but they do have what I consider the best inventory of any seasonal stores. The Saw was $ 39 but so real and cool and my boy has always wanted one but they looked and sounded too fake in the past. This one has a metal handle and the chain moves slowly, its full size with great volume and very realistic sound. Those girls will be running out of out of our maze this year....ha ! When I go back, I'll check a few more prices. Thanks and glad you guys like the pics.


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

Horseman cutting ahead.....classic!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

deadlypeanutboy said:


> Horseman cutting ahead.....classic!


I like that one too and almost got it. It comes with a flashing light, maybe next trip.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Well it looks like GR will be draining my wallet this year...


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Need to HEAD over there ASAP...


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

** Just a few more pics **

Found a few more pics to hold you all over till you get there ( notice there is another cool looking witch I forgot to post ). Have fun, bring lots of cash and if you see anything I can't live without....buy it for me !


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

look at all those life size props , you guys are way spoiled


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Just got back from GR and bought 2 skeletons that you can see at the far left on picture 008, they were $59 but very nice. Better then the latex flexible skeletons you get for the same $$$. They are more like a light weight Bucky. I also picked up the clown that is in the just left of center in the same picture a the ghoul looking thing that is just right of the skeletons. I am going back for another skeleton or 2 in the near future. I would have gotten more but the wife informed me that it's only July, I am taking this Halloween off this year to visit other haunts, and I have already spent over $1000!


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

That chainsaw looks pretty cool...But with tax it'd be what, nearly 50 dollars...I'm halfway tempted just to buy a real chainsaw from a pawn shop and modify it.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

We really need that store down here!

Does anyone know how much that inflatable was that's in the last pic? I wonder what the light show's like. Way cool!!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> We really need that store down here!
> 
> Does anyone know how much that inflatable was that's in the last pic? I wonder what the light show's like. Way cool!!


are you talking about the organ? here is a video from an ebay seller


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

hellachris said:


> That chainsaw looks pretty cool...But with tax it'd be what, nearly 50 dollars...I'm halfway tempted just to buy a real chainsaw from a pawn shop and modify it.


yes but will it start when you'll need it ? lol  hahaha if it is like my husband everytime he needs the damn thing it takes 20 min to crank it up or get it to start lol.....

i saw someone i think from this forum do that the chain wasnt fonctionnal just take off the chain on a real one....
if someone in full blood would jump in front of me from a dark place just the sound of it would scare the heck out of me so i would not notice if it had a chain or not i would be out of there too fast....


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

I went to Garden Ridge today. They have most of their stuff out, and so far I'm not overly impressed, although it was great to get a mid-year Halloween fix. I do think the chain saw would be cool in strobe light (and possibly using a FX track of a chain saw over a loud speaker)... the volume is ok in the store, but I think in a haunt with people screaming and ambient noise going on it would be easily drowned out. I'm anxious to see the beheaded bride working, so fall all of the big Gemmy stuff is still in boxes, with none of them on display.

Jim


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

The beheaded bride was working when I was there yesterday. It worked pretty good but her jaw clicked every time it moved. That was enough for me to look the other way.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

We put new batteries in the new Gemmy Chainsaw we got the other day from GR and I think it will be plenty loud (at first I though it may be too loud and drown out the other scares in our maze), it has a real nice size high treble speak near the pull start and the key here to to hold the saw high and keep the speaker near the back of the poor victims head. We have already practice this scenario on my boys 12 yr.old friends (they ran..good test...lol) and it seems to have plenty of volume this way. The authetic sound and volume of this years model sold us for $ 39. We have a real one but as mentioned above its a hassle to start and too heavy for quick hit mutiple scares.We needed something we could turn on and off without pulling a cord 7 times to start for our yard and garage maze. I try and post an audio clip later, should sound cool.EDIT......>>>Holy cow this guy on e-bay wants $ 59+$15 for shipping for one. Maybe I got a good deal after all.........HALLOWEEN REALISTIC LOOKING CHAINSAW GEMMY PROP - eBay (item 170240648064 end time Jul-23-08 18:01:47 PDT)


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

I have never heard of Garden ridge in my life lol


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

That inflatable is really cool.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

a witch from canada said:


> are you talking about the organ? here is a video from an ebay seller YouTube - organ


The Organ player was $ 129 at OTP and $ 159 at GR.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

So far the only thing I saw that I liked was the clown...Maybee the budget wont get to bad this year.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Dalloween said:


> I went to Garden Ridge today. They have most of their stuff out, and so far I'm not overly impressed, although it was great to get a mid-year Halloween fix. I do think the chain saw would be cool in strobe light (and possibly using a FX track of a chain saw over a loud speaker)... the volume is ok in the store, but I think in a haunt with people screaming and ambient noise going on it would be easily drowned out. I'm anxious to see the beheaded bride working, so fall all of the big Gemmy stuff is still in boxes, with none of them on display.
> 
> Jim


As promised I did find a video with sound and as you can tell the saw is plenty loud with people screaming in the back ground. Not sure why they are screaming , must be from another room........YouTube - Gemmy 6ft Animated Leatherface


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

You can see someone moving there hands to kick it on and the screams start instantly. I think the screams might be on a sound track.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah that would explain it, because I did not think an animated figure running a saw justify those kinda screams.....ha.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I just made the thirty minute drive to Garden Ridge just to find out they do not have everything out yet. They do have a skelton and dead Donna that appears to be a flying crank ghost. The witch is just as impressive in person. I didnt buy it yet, want to wait until everything was out. They also have some really cool battery powered candles. I think Im going back tomorrow and taking my 7 year old. She cried when she found out we went without her. Hopefully everything will be then. They were unpacking while we were there.


----------



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

*garden ridge*

Well we just got back from driving a 3 hour trip home from Garden Ridge in Jacksonville.
They have a lot of nice stuff out. I purchased the blow up organ. It was a little pricey ,but I guess its a hot seller. I purchased the last one they had at this time. I planned on a circus theme this year, so I am hoping I may be able to put an old wig on the organ player. I haven't opened it yet, but if it is like the Christmas one, I may be able to hook up circus music.

I saw the bride holding her head. I have most of the other animated life size, and I have to say I was a little disappointed in her. I did not like the couple of things that she said. The dress is a bright white, and there is not any blood anywhere. Like another poster said when she talks her mouth clicks. At a $159.00, I would of expected a little more. I have never been to Garden Ridge before, so I don't know if maybe they are just higher priced than other stores.

They did have another new animated guy. I cant remember his name. He has a suit and a top hat on. In his left had is a candelabra that lights up He talks and shivers. He would work in a cemetery. Again still not worth $159.00


Misty

ps I have Leatherface. The screaming is on his soundtrack.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Cool purchases, keep in mind if you have a OTP (Old/Ole Time Pottery nearby the Organ player is $30 cheaper. OTP is not quite as big as GR nor does it have as much variety as GR but the prices seem better. I just picked pick up a cool new scarecrow for my crow maze its actually a large crow head on a human frame stuff with black hanging straw.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

bozz said:


> Cool purchases, keep in mind if you have a OTP (Old/Ole Time Pottery nearby the Organ player is $30 cheaper. OTP is not quite as big as GR nor does it have as much variety as GR but the prices seem better. I just picked pick up a cool new scarecrow for my crow maze its actually a large crow head on a human frame stuff with black hanging straw.


Ooooooh! Post some pics please!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Ooooooh! Post some pics please!


I might of made it sound cooler than it really is, its more cutesy than scary but I will add some spray paint to it's face and change its happy look to more menacing bird. The head (face is yellow) and that has to go since the last I saw Crows are black. I collect yardstick scarecrows that are more halloween than fall looking and change them a little to be more scary and add them to my sideyard maze, we really use them to hide behind and with the foggers running, Tiki's burning they are pretty creepy. I'll take some new pics soon and post Thanks for the request !


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*2009 GR items hitting the floor now*

Howdy all, well I went to GR yesterday and they are stocking up now, by the middle of the month I expect they will have a very good in ventory. So here or a few new pics form Sunday. More to come later on as they progress.......Sorry about the crappy pics.........I own such a lame camera.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*A few more.......>>>>*

Going to hit Old Time Pottery today.........heard they have new stuff up as well. Tis' the time for picture taking......>>>>>


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks Bozz for the pictures wow i cant believe you guys have halloween stuff out in july , what a dream   i wanna move to the USA now !!!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I was in my nearest GR on Saturday and was shocked at how the store has gone down hill in the last year. They seem to be replacing home and garden items with table after table of cheap clothes. It looked like a giant garage sale. The store itself was dirty and looking very run down.

GR used to be my #1 store for Halloween but the way it looks now, they are moving in a different direction. Not sure who they are trying to attract, but It ain't me...


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Must make it to gardenridge soon. The excitement is too much! LOL


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> I was in my nearest GR on Saturday and was shocked at how the store has gone down hill in the last year. They seem to be replacing home and garden items with table after table of cheap clothes. It looked like a giant garage sale. The store itself was dirty and looking very run down.
> 
> GR used to be my #1 store for Halloween but the way it looks now, they are moving in a different direction. Not sure who they are trying to attract, but It ain't me...


I completely agree with you. I used to go to GR all the time but it's just not the same anymore. It really has gone down hill. I hope they don't disappoint in the holiday selections.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I still want a Garden Ridge and Ole Time Pottery...nothing like that here in CA

so sad...<snif>


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures bozz.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Despite the fact that inflatables aren't my thing, thanks for the pics, regardless, bozz. I just can't get over how most inflatables look so cheap (in my opinion, anyways), yet usually cost so much money. I hope to see some of the 'true' decor soon

Madame Leota, I also have noticed the decline in the condition of Garden Ridge. The last time my mother and I went, we both thought that maybe they were going out of business, since it looked like a large rummage sale. If you've ever seen _Joe's Apartment_, with the singing roaches, I half-expected them to pop up at any moment and ask if we needed any help


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

a witch from canada said:


> look at all those life size props , you guys are way spoiled


Hear Hear!!


----------



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

We went to Jacksonville GR a couple of weeks ago. The employees told us that they have new owners and that they didnt think they would have as much this year. In fact the new owners shut the phone off at the location and all calls have to go through the main location. We cant even call to see if the new items are in yet. We live 3 hours away.

Last week we went to OTP. They had some items out. Alot of ceramic pumpkins. Their employees also said not to expect as much.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Ours has tons of empty shelves clear for new items so it looks like there we be just as huge of a selection as last year.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> thanks Bozz for the pictures wow i cant believe you guys have halloween stuff out in july , what a dream   i wanna move to the USA now !!!!!


We have better health care too (well for now anyway)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the pics Bozz. I'm in California and as mentioned GR isn't out here. Always nice to see whats out there.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks everyone for the pictures. i can't wait. okay, i am making my want list. i want the clown and witch. do they do anything and how much. in one of the pics it looked like a vampire standing there, but there wasn't a good view of him. add a chainsaw. i love the organ player. awesome, but would never be able to afford him. but that inflatable coffin, what's his price? he looked cool. i sure hope some of the stores around here have some of this stuff.


----------



## Specterkev (Aug 17, 2003)

good work my friend.  I'll have to keep my peepers open.


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

There seems to be some talk about the Beheaded bride. If anyone is interested I believe you can still buy this item from Buy Costumes .com for about $60. This item is on sale plus if you register they will give you a code for an additional 50% off. I recently purchased 2 I plan on hacking one to have it say something differant, as well as dressing her in differant clothes, putting her head back on her shoulders and putting a mask on her. I believe I can probably quiet her mouth down and if not, the ambiant noise will drown it. 

5 Life Size Talking Beheaded Bride - Costumes


----------

